# Airmoto? I had to.



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

A character I have come up with long ago for no actual reason, and I have been changing it since then.


Name: Patsmar
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: Canine/Feline/Flag combinations. Thinking outside of the box.
Height:1.75 Meters(Sorry, american, but not american)
Weight:60KG(", ", " " ")


I am not creative with apperance, but due social nationalism;
Appearance:
- Hair and fur:Long blue fur stripe along tail, which is approximately a meter long and white-grey colored. Black curved horns on the head, just for the difference. Has medium navy-blue hair. 
- Markings: Blue straight lines from the eyes down. 
- Eye color: Brown. A common eye color represents a common appearance and equality in society.
-General features: Representing country in a character, how original! The blue stripes on white, are representing the holy land of course! And therefore, Mr. Jew resides there.
Behavior and Personality: Exactly like a right wing political party manager. Clashing. Ready to jump on a chair, and speak out the opinion. Can't accept losing. Must protect and serve.

Skills: sex Weak common sense, but strong sympathy towards national pride, army, interests and currency. Just like how a general patriot should represent.
Weaknesses:  Debating.
Likes: Clouds, air, batteries, mentol, blackjack, money and turbines.
Dislikes: Enemy of the state.
History: Your common patriot. Sets off normal, but eventually builds up a new furture. Rather than looking in the past, you should look for the furture. Past is elementary blocks for the present, but present leads to furture always.
---

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Black / white robes.

Picture: Demonstration picture






Another one:




The one above was drawn by somebody that I forgot it's name. 
Was a request.
http://i54.tinypic.com/2lueveq.jpg

MOAR
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4418237

Also, another example by Shape
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/bunny-2.jpg


That was greatly made by I don't remember who
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/5488/herringtonfreebie.jpg

Earned in a competition
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4673343

Requested on a livestream
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4694614

Another one
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4809011

Profession: Agent

Theme song:  *Ammunition Hill - Nahal*
 - Important year: 1967 Six Day War


----------

